# Single Gals meet #2 - 17th May - Stratford-Upon-Avon



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello All

Is it too soon to play?? Nooo - surely it isn't   

Is anybody any good at geography? I wondered if we got ideas of where people live we could see where turns out good for most. Although Lou and Kimerley. Please shout up here if you have a preference/idea as it would be good to acommodate you as much as possible.

Love to all

Emma xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Fabulous - well done Em. Would be great to get another date in the calendar...

I haven't voted as I can do any Saturday in May except the 24th...

I can do pretty much any location too. Have car, will travel! I'm in Hampshire/Surrey - just south of Guildford. But happy to make a weekend of it somewhere. Perhaps we should all go to Center Parcs? The one with the spa?!

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Laura

In hindsight - I shouldn't really have voted either as it doesn't matter to me. I missed out the first Saturday as thats the weekend of the big FF meet and up and I think I remember Lou saying she was taking Ellis to that. I might pop along myself.

The spas are in all the centreparcs. What I'm not sure of tho is children are allowed. There def haven't been any when I've gone. I think they try to keep it as like an adult 'treat' place  . Having said that there probably wasn't any there as i'm sure it'd all be a bit dull - especially when you're in the middle of centreparcs with its great activities.

I'm happy to look into it though - in terms of prices for a group for the day. I'm pretty sure you get a days access to the main park as well so no problem for restaurants afterwards.

Here's the link http://www.aquasana.co.uk/index.jsp

I'll have a look through to make sure out two lovely littlies will be welcome in their cossies  

Emma


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent idea Emma! Like Laura, I'm quite happy to travel. My best friend lives in Manchester so I'm used to driving all over the country - quite like it actually!  

The spa thingy at centre parks sounds fab - i'd probably have to stay over night though if it was 'up country!'  

Thankyou for suggesting it

Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So, its £80 for a Saturday so not cheap. And it says no under 14's. I think I'll give them a call though and see about group rates and if babies are lovely and little as ours are included in the no no   . How very dare they  

It is quite pricy though so maybe not a good idea. See what everbody thinks.

xxxxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great idea, I can do any - Got no plans at the mo.

Like Laura and Katie, have car can travel, centre parcs sounds good, but must try harder with the diet if I am to spend the day in my cossie !!!

Roo xx

Our posts crossed - £80 is a bit pricey if need to stay overnight too, but probably do-able


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Would love to meet up - missed out first time - boo.
Have voted for 10th, but won't know til nearer the time....
Brilliant idea though!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey emma - just noticed your first post saying 'is anybody good at geography?'. Funnily enough I'm a geography teacher although my sense of direction leaves a lot to be desired at times!   I'm wondering if the birmingham/midlands area might be a good bet or the Cotswolds maybe? It seems to be in the middle for a lot of us and probably quite accessible for lou/ellis and kimberley/amelia. I'll have a search on the internet and see what is in that area,

Can't wait for the next meet up! 

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls - check out this place near stratford upon avon - if you book for a group of 8, then it's around £80 for a pamper day! 

http://www.spaseekers.com/spas/billesleymanor/pamper

Love katiexx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmm - I'm thinking its a bit too pricey - especially if people have to stay over. I'd hate for anyone to think they couldn't make it because of that - especially when saving up and paying for treatments etc.

How about we go for a long lunch again somewhere?

How does that sound?


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I can do any of those dates in May although w/end of 24th/25th is bank holiday...
I'm happy for a long lunch - don't mind an overnight stay either - could be fun!

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Putting the money aside ..... me in a swimsuit  

Lunch sounds lovey plenty of time to  

We could chose somewhere that has a Spa close by .... then those who want to stay over and have pampering could do so on the sunday?!?  Oh I'm [email protected] at ideas


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats sounds like a great idea Jovi!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

I second that!! We could have a lovely lunch and then those who'd like to stay overnight could do so if they wanted to! what does everyone think about maybe looking at meeting in the midlands area? 

Katiexx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I third that - Midlands is good for me

Know exactly what you mean about the swimsuit Jovi - me too -  not a pretty site

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Midlands is good for me.

Where do Lou and Kimberly live?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Kimberley is Welsh border, not sure about Lou.  I think North Wales to Midlands is an ok journey - no tubes to battle!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll get thinking for places in the Midlands, lots to chose from, Warwickshire, Nottinghamshire, Birmingham / West Midlands (places like Ironbridge?), Leicestershire / Rutland.  My geography is fairly good east / west midlands, Emma you probably know more for south midlands (ish) places.  Now I'm rambling  

I shall ask around try to get some ideas  xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no Lou, you can't leave Ellis behind !!

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Main concern is flying for me - bit too far to drive... The drive from Scotland is a killer.  Anywhere near -ish an airport would be good, but don't worry if it can't be done.
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Birmingham and East Midlands airports are both options for those flying in - assuming you can fly from Glasgow to there? East Midlands is a bit further North (jctn 23 off the M1) 

If we aimed for Stratford/Warwick/Leamington area that should be near enough B'ham airport to make it do-able...

Stratford area is a 2 hour drive for me, so be about 3 hours for the Southampton folk - long but possible?

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will be 3 ish hours for me to Birmingham, would be nice not to travel as far as London again.
But will probably make a weekend of it anyway and stop over.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Laura - don't worry about the distance for me from southampton - I can drive to the midlands area in 2 hours easy if the traffic's not too bad. I was in that area 2 weekend's ago and the drive was fine. It might be a bit more difficult for Julia on the south coast as she has her little boy to think about. 

Looking forward to it and I'll probably stay over night to make it a bit easier - I know loads of cheap, nice guesthouses in the stratford area and they all do a lovely english breakfast!! katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

My aunt and uncle live in Stratford, so that works for me - I could stay with them. Mind you, not sure if they do a good english breakfast or not   

Will be lovely to all meet up again....

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oooooo......how exciting ......not been logged on since sun pm and lots of meet up plans to catch up on!! 

Definately count me in.....i voted for the 10th but can do any of May weekends at the mo.  Midlands is fine altho can't help with venue suggestions as prob area of UK I'm most unfamiliar with...distance not a problem as can get cheap enough flights to most of UK if book well in advance (Rachel we could co-ordinate our flights and share the hire a car if to get from airport to venue if you like ? )

Like the idea of a flexible arrangement with extended lunch and option for spa stuff for any of us who want to do that as well......you ladies have such good ideas !! 

ok....i'm off to catch up with the other postings....was in London yesterday and Manchester today so still catching up with myself!! 

xxx Di


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Girls I hope to join you but not sure what will be happening with cycle so will be a maybe for the time being!!!
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I'd really like to come, I will be away 10 days in May so it depends when, but would be lovely to meet you all. Midlands is quite far, so near train (like Birmingham) wouldn be good!

Lou Ellis looks adorable, would love to meet him - Ellis is one of the top names on my boy list


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Lou
I had a girl in my class called Ellis during my A levels, she was Eastern European, but apart from that the only Ellis' I know of are boys, the adorable little boy on Hollyoakes is called Ellis and a friend's sisters son who has the middle name Ellis. I think it's unique withought being too unusual 

The names I loved since childhood are all too popular now :-(


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm up for Stratford!!!
Do we have a definite weekend yet?

XX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Lou - thanks for suggesting those two places in Stratford - they both sound ideal   I know stratford pretty well and I can drive there in under 2 hours which is great. I will probably stay the night though to give me a little more time. There are some great cheap guesthouses round there. is stratford accessible for the other girls? 

Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like the 17th was voted the most.

Is Stratford OK for everybody?

Jovi - I'll pick you up wherever we go x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Are there good transport links for Stratford? 
From Birmingham?


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey girls...
Stratford sounds fun.......will find my way from Scottieland...where there's a will there's a way!  Did a date get finalised?  How lovely we will hopefully have the babes and G as well!

...xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey Julia - I'll chat to you tonight but there are lots of excellent guesthouses in stratford. I know of at least 2/3. There are some nice hotels as well. I thought I'd go up on the saturday morning and maybe stay the saturday night and then come back sunday. If you were going to do the same - then we could share transport. Don't worry about bringing G - sure he'll have a whale of a time - everyone will want to play with him!! There is a lovely park really near both restaurants if he gets bored!!!!  

if any of you girls would like to stay overnight there is a lovely guesthouse run by a french man called Pascal - I stayed there a month ago. the rooms are lovely and all en suite and it's 5-10 mins walk from centre of stratford. he does a lovely cooked breakfast in the morning too and its a very reasonable price.   let me know if any of you need any details and I'll dig out the web site! 

thanks to Lou for ringing the restaurants - the new photo of ellis is so sweet!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Katie - I'd probably stay overnight too so pls send me the details - cheers

Dx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Dottie, Ju and anyone else interested!!  

Here is the website link to the salamander guest house in Stratford Upon Avon - I stayed there a month ago and it was very comfortable. All rooms are en suite and it is run by a very friendly french man and his wife. They do lovely cooked breakfasts in the morning    (all included in the price of the room). 
It is a 5-10 minute walk from the town centre - highly recommended!!


www.salamanderguesthouse.co.uk

Love
katiexxx 

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi girls
,Not sure if can make it in May - am hoping to have first go at IVF then, so will be in Plymouth.... Would love to come as missed last one - will keep you all posted though.

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya Lou  

Glad to read about the modding and that the cold is a bit better. Poor you and Ellis  

The Vintner souds good to me if it means we have out own room.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Lou,

You've been busy!  I can't confirm as yet, got my first IVF appointment next week and am looking to hopefully have my first go in May..... Will keep you posted as would love to go.

take care

Rachel x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for doing this Lou,

Both menus look good - although my french is not too hot !!

Would be nice to have our own room, but didn't find it too much of a problem last time, although Ellis and Amelia will be old enough to explore a little on thier own by then.  so think that is a vote for Vintner.

I am planning on coming along but would obviously depend on when/if I go for IVF, should know well before hand.
Regarding deposit - I'll send my share.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Lou - thanks ever so much for looking into this for us. I am happy with either restaurant - if we decide on The Vintner then I'll send you my cheque in the post as Roo suggested,

Katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Lou, you must be so busy very kind of you to have found this out.

Both look lovely, like the sound of the private room at The Vitner, dining room for us, playroom for the babes  

Thanks again, and great to have you back as our Mod


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Thanks for doing this - I'm happy with either..will go with the flow.


Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Thanks so much for doing this. I'm definitely coming (unless of course tx gets in the way  ) and would be happy with either venue

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers Lou, ta for doing this...count me in.  Vinters seems to have the edge re. private room size.....will they hold the deposit on a credit card that doesn't actually get charged unless we cancel? .....like they do with hire cars....?  Might be easier than trying to collect a share of deposit from people at this stage.... just a thought. 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lou I am hoping and praying to be able to cycle in March so not wuite sure what the future holds (A bfp hopefully) so will let you you guys know nearer the time
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Can't make the 17th May.  Have got a prior engagement.  Have a lovely time.  I'm sure I'll get to meet you all soon.
Take care
Rachel


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there Lou, I'd love to come along too.  Stratford is great and I think there's a direct service from Paddington so I'll come up for the day.

F xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello 

Sorry I am a bit late responding to this, can you count me in too please Lou.

Thanks

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya all  

I don't mind phoning The Vitner and putting the deposit on my credit card - might be easier than individual cheques etc.


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Can I add my name to the list too please?


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for sorting that out Lou - I'm really looking forward to catching up with everyone!  

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Girls I can't do the 17th May, really sorry to be missing you all, if  as my friend gave me a concert ticket for that weekend at Xmas, but if I am pregnant  I will give the concert a miss as well.
L x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm coming Lou - I need more cuddles off 'Little Roo'      

Jenny - of course you are welcome, would love to meet you


roo xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for sorting this out Lou - its going to be lovely to see you all again and to meet all the new folk. Jenny - we haven't even all met before so dont worry about being new - of course you are welcome! I am looking into IVF for May but as long as the dates dont clash with EC/ET then I will be there - will keep you posted Lou. Laura x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello! 

Just worked out that following current patterns, I will ovulate on Friday 16th May so will prob need to go to London for first IUI on Saturday morning.  Am still thinking I can come to Stratford or do you think I will need to rest up? ....there is an 11am train to Stratford from London which takes just over 2 hrs.  Have we said what time we are meeting?  Ever get the feeling that you need to be in 2 places at the same time?!?!
..Di


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Di,

As long as you don't stress yourself out running for trains you should be fine!  I have gone straight back to work each time.

Dx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Im a newbie but live in Stratford and Billsley manor is very nice.  If its ok with you id like to meet up with you too.  Id be a bit scared as I dont know anyone and it looks like everyone already know each other.  Another nice place is the Welcome Hotel.

Let me know what you think.   

Chowy


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Chowy and welcome to our little home  

It would be great for you to join us at the meet, some of us met up last year and some of us have met up in smaller local groups but we don't all know each other. Hardly any of us knew anyone at the last meet, everyone is really lovely and will make you really welcome. So don't be nervous.

come and join us on one of the other threads

Roo xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Chowy & welcome!
Of course you will be welcome to come along. As Roo says, we don't all know each other. 
Look forward to meeting you then.

Dottie
X


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ever so sorry girls but I'm going to have to be a maybe for a while, think I have birthday celebrations that weekend, will find out in the week and let you know.  Really hope to be able to make it.

Welcome Chowy!  

Jovi x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,
I'm another new person! Would love to make some connections with other single women and wonder if there is space for another body at your get together? Sounds like it will be fun (goodness knows I need it!) and would love to hear all your wisdom too!  

Muddylane


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks!!! Look forward to hearing about final arrangements. If anyone needs a lift from Bristol area will be pleased to take them or pick up en route.  (actually it'll be by car but this image is much funnier!).

Muddy


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Just let me know the venue, date, time etc and I would love to meet up with you all, yo probably wont be able to shut me up once I meet you all though.  I will apologise before hand.

Im not happy today as second scan and my womb lining is still there so they wont start me on Menopur yet, 3rd scan on Friday.  Just want my baby.  

Chowy


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Chowy and Muddylane - looking forward to meeting you both in Stratford! It's so nice to meet other people in the same position. I am probably going to book a b and b for sat night - is anyone else going to stay overnight?

Looking forward to seeing you all

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

If I come (dependent on tx....will know around late April as that's when AF due and I have to make up my mind re another IUI vs IVF), I'll def stay over - my aunt and uncle live in Stratford and I have friends nearby in Bidford, so will prob make a weekend of it....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I may stay over.....

D


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello .....and big new welcome to Chowy and MuddyLane  (love the names!) I look forward to meeting you in Stratford.  I'll be looking to stay over too I think.  If anyone knows of a decent B&B can they post about it ?  Would be nice if a few of us are still around into the evening to continue the chat !  I am still hoping I will have had first IUI the day before in London!.....

Di


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I had some bad news on Friday, I had to abort my IVF cycle due to womb lining not going during my period, very upset.  I have to now wait for my period, call the clinic and start Menopur straight away instead of the Buserelin.  I have already been advised that when on Menopur I cant excercise, even swimming (due to infection)  so now not sure re spa day, however, woould still love to meet up that day, but perhaps wont be able to do the lovely spa idea.  I know some are staying over so perhaps if I am on Menopur by then I could meet everyone after?

Sorry to be a pain

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Please could you move me from 'yes' to 'maybe'   

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all!

Just wanted to check if any of you are definitely staying over next sat & where you are staying.....

Tks
Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm planning on staying over but haven't even thought about where yet, would be good if we could all stay somewhere close together


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

How much is the Thistle Ju ?

Hope you're ok

Roo x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I've booked the Thistle too - also paid £70.  Best I could find... it was via the Thistle website if anyone needs it.
dx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone......sorry I have been AWOL for a while...been dipping in to read but not posted.....you know how it is sometimes!  Anyway, just wanted to say I am definately coming to Stratford and I've just booked the Thistle too.  No £70 rooms left so cost £90!  I've booked a twin so if anyone wants to share I'm happy to go halves.....bring your ear plugs tho....apparently I howl like a distressed cat in the night ! If that's not put you off , let me know and I'll change to booking to two people. 

..Di


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Didi - had been wondering how you were getting on - hope all is well

Lou - can you put me down as definite for the Stratford do pls? ET will be Thurs/Fri this coming week, so I'm imagining I will be OK a week later to come up and lunch with you lovely ladies....

My aunt and uncle live in Stratford so I'll stay with them (although they don't know about the tx so I won't be sharing the exact reason for my visit with them   )

Very much looking forward to seeing you all soon
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder if the hotel offers a sitting service Ju? Or, try to get a room next to one of the other girls, dust off the baby monitor and bring that along so you can listen out for him whilst partying next door?!

Almost tempted to book into the hotel myself, although seems a bit silly when I can stay with my aunt and uncle for free. Might have to come over for breakfast/brunch with you girls on Sunday though  

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oooo.... I'm getting excited now !!!  a girly pyjama party in one of the hotel rooms would be great fun....hope the monitor thing works out for G! 

Just about to watch FLOOD the two part bank holiday drama......love a disaster movie (sick I know!) .....x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Sorry havent posted for a while.  Im a definate for Stratford on 17th.  Am looking forward to it, been working hard at mo and trying to hurry my period along so I can start my next cycle.  Should be injecting by 17th, starting on Menopur this time though.

    

Chowy


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oooh I really wish I could go, but I'm finishing my move that weekend!! 

I hope you have a lovely time and I'll plan to be there for meet up number 3!!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!!! Can't wait for the meet up, really looking forward to it  . Just wanted to warn everyone, that the day before I have to test for my third IUI to see if it's worked! So, if it hasn't and I do get a little bit tearful, then you know why  . I shall certainly being having a couple of glasses of wine with you all if it hasn't!

Ju - I had to book a superior room as there were no standard ones left - however it's only another 10 pound each. I have booked it in my name so if you ring the hotel they might be able to get our rooms really close together. If not, then I noticed that the hotel has got a bar - why not ask for a room really close to there so that the monitor will still work? We can take it in turns to go and check on G every few minutes.

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm a def now again!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

That's great Em, will be lovely to see you

Did you have fun at the FF meet this weekend? Wasn't that in Stratford too? You'll know all the best places to go  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was really good fun Laura. Lovely to meet some people after talking to them for so long  . Aweeze and Ellis were fab as always - he has grown so much. He was such a good boy too - slept in his chair in the evening. Ahhhhh.

Mmmm - I didn't see anything other than the 2 hotels we all stayed in so, erm, won't be much of a tour guide I'm afraid. Hahaha


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry girls I'm not going to be able to make this meet up  

Would be lovely to meet all the new ladies & G

Have a lovely time!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Lou,

Please could you add me to the confirmed list for the Stratford meet, looking forward to meeting everyone.

Lou-Ann x


----------

